# Swedish: sansad bog



## pigg

Vad betyder uttrycket "i sansad bog"?

Det dyker upp i en intervju med Jan-Olof Lind i Ekot.
"Men låt oss ta det här i sansad bog. Vad i det jag har sagt har jag ljugit någonstans nu?"

Tack på för hand!


----------



## BlueSuede

"Men låt oss ta det här i sansad bog."
"Nu ska vi ta det lite lugnt."
"Hold your horses."
"Vänta lite nu."

Jag kan tänka mej situationen så här: Herr Lind har tydligen blivit beskylld för att ljuga, och det gillar han inte, eftersom han, enligt egen mening, inte alls har ljugit. Journalisten går hårt fram och behöver lugnas ner lite. Herr Lind tar udden ur anklagelsen och kräver att journalisten själv ska försvara sej. Journalisten tvingas nu gå på defensiven och förlorar därigenom tempo, vilket gynnar Herr Lind.


----------



## bicontinental

Hi BlueSuede,

So how would you translate the word 'bog' into English in this particular context? According to the on-line dictionary 'bog' can mean 'shoulder' (!?) and 'prow' or 'bow' (as in 'the prow of a ship').


----------



## BlueSuede

On this I have no answer. Perhaps it is a shipping term, meaning that when it is to many ships on the roadshed (på redden) waiting for their turn to enter the port, they have to navigate through all the other ships very carefully. "I sansad bog" may mean that they should be easy on the prow. But this is nothing more than a guessing from my side. I would take this in a 'sansad bog' and not rush 'åstad'.


----------



## bicontinental

That would make sense, 
thanks!


----------



## JohanIII

Bog here is the nautical term bicontinental mentions.
You can take heavy waves on the right "bog".
So here it would translate to e.g. "vinkel".
Though "i en bog" isn't correct swedish; "på en bog".
"I en riktning" though.
BlueSuede has got the meaning right, I'd say.


----------



## BlueSuede

He said:
"Men låt oss ta det här *i sansad bog*. Vad i det jag har sagt har jag ljugit någonstans nu?"
Do you think he should say:
"Men låt oss ta det här *på en sansad bog*. Vad i det jag har sagt har jag ljugit någonstans nu?"
?


----------



## JohanIII

BlueSuede said:


> He said:
> "Men låt oss ta det här *i sansad bog*. Vad i det jag har sagt har jag ljugit någonstans nu?"
> Do you think he should say:
> "Men låt oss ta det här *på en sansad bog*. Vad i det jag har sagt har jag ljugit någonstans nu?"
> ?



Exactly. You might exclude the "en", as he did.


----------



## Lugubert

To keep the nautical touch, I suppose you could use "Let's discuss this on an even keel."


----------

